# Just finished a set of Triunes (Parts Express) lot's of Pics



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I just finished my first loudspeaker building project. I had built a sealed box for an 8" sub before this and was kind of handy with wood etc. It wasn't very expensive, but the results were pretty nice. 

The reason for the speaker shape is hard to describe. They were designed to fit in a small cubby next to a bookshelf under a mantle on either side of the fire place. Unfortunately I don't have pictures of this part yet. 

I ended up liking the look and the sound. The lower needs support from a sub, but the upper end is bright and the midrange is open and clear.

Here's the project link.

IMPORTANT: If you are going to build this project use the latest crossover design by the author: Curt C. The parts list in the Parts Express Showcase is not correct. Curt has requested that they update it so far without success.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I still have to build the grills, but that is it! I'm very excited about the DIY speaker hobby. Or rather can you follow the kit instructions category...  I can do that at least.

I'd love to hear your comments. The good the bad the ugly. Let me have it.

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work! This is exactly why DIY is such a great option. You can design your speakers to a specific application. Any way we can see some response graphs of you system?


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

Those look great! I love the unusual shape. I've always thought that was one of the best aspects of building your own speakers - you can choose your own shape, size, style, color, etc. I'm building my first speaker with non-right angles currently, and yours came out _far_ better. Mine will look ok once it's done, but only because all of the cabinet will be hidden. 

Thanks for posting the link. I have a pair of speakers at work using those same woofers in an MTM configuration, though with an ApexJR dome tweeter. Interestingly, just through trial and error, I wound up doing the same thing as Curt did in my crossover - setting the woofer crossover frequency considerably lower than the tweeter crossover frequency. They were my surround back speakers for several years, and served very well in that duty, even run full range.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> Nice work! This is exactly why DIY is such a great option. You can design your speakers to a specific application. Any way we can see some response graphs of you system?


Wow, What a request. I don't know were to begin... Other than to explain that I'm a noob and don't have any equipment to do any measurements. I have started looking at speaker workshop. I would need a mic and preamp apparently and some more time. 

For now for a $150 set of speakers (+time of course). I can't see dropping $100 on a sound measure setup.

I've been toying with my new addiction by pondering building a pair of natalie p's. I've asked Mrs Clause for the parts. (Even printed here a parts express parts list)  W'ell see how that goes....

If I do get to build my nat p's earlier rather than later, I might invest in a mic an such to get some measurements.

- Kyle


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

those look really nice. The shape actualy reminds me of the old NHT speakers that were kind of shaped like that.

That port at the bottom looks really small...that could be whats limiting your bottom end.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great job, They look fantastic. Nice to build something and have it come out so nice. It gives you that great sense of pride that comes with diy. Not to mention they sound better to...:yay:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Very clean build!

But just so you know, you have just started down a slippery slope. Before long, you're going to be building bigger, better, louder speakers just because you can. :bigsmile:

But again, good work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

keelay said:


> I have started looking at speaker workshop. I would need a mic and preamp apparently and some more time.


Check out RoomEQ Wizard which can be found here. It is free a works great!

Calibration files for the radio shack spl meters can be downloaded from the downloads forum and will give you pretty accurate readings up to about 5khz.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Well done, Kyle! Nice workmanship! :T Let us know your impression of them. :yes:


----------



## lisalynn (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice work!! Thanks for the detailed photo log! Measuring your results would be cool... You could invest in the test rig, know just how good you are, then sell as 'nearly new' in the classifieds....onder:


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

SQCherokee said:


> those look really nice. The shape actualy reminds me of the old NHT speakers that were kind of shaped like that.
> 
> That port at the bottom looks really small...that could be whats limiting your bottom end.


I used Box-Port Desing to model the ports. It's a 2" ID x 3.25 inch port flared at both ends. I went with the Box-plot suggested port size and length to keep the Vent Mach low while making sure I had enough space for the length of the straight pipe. The angles kept me from going too deep before hitting the back wall.

I think what is limiting the bottom end is likely enclosure size and midwoofer size. 

-Kyle


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> Check out RoomEQ Wizard which can be found here. It is free a works great!
> 
> Calibration files for the radio shack spl meters can be downloaded from the downloads forum and will give you pretty accurate readings up to about 5khz.


Just checked out RoomEQ. Looks like a nice piece of software. Yeah. As soon as I find the cash for a sound measuring setup, Ill spring for something like this.

-Kyle


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

keelay said:


> I used Box-Port Desing to model the ports. It's a 2" ID x 3.25 inch port flared at both ends. I went with the Box-plot suggested port size and length to keep the Vent Mach low while making sure I had enough space for the length of the straight pipe. The angles kept me from going too deep before hitting the back wall.
> 
> I think what is limiting the bottom end is likely enclosure size and midwoofer size.
> 
> -Kyle


I'd agree, plus the Fs of 61 Hz. Still, these woofers are pretty impressive down into the 40's, for only 5.25" drivers. They produce quite a bit of output, and aren't as easily overdriven as you might suspect, given the 30W RMS rating and 2.5mm Xmax. I bet you won't notice many port problems with actual use. Sure, if you pump 60W into them right at the tuning frequency, you'll likely hear some port noise. But power levels in normal use will tend to be much, much lower.

We're looking forward to the pictures of them in their little cubby!


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Aaron Gilbert said:


> I'd agree, plus the Fs of 61 Hz. Still, these woofers are pretty impressive down into the 40's, for only 5.25" drivers. They produce quite a bit of output, and aren't as easily overdriven as you might suspect, given the 30W RMS rating and 2.5mm Xmax. I bet you won't notice many port problems with actual use. Sure, if you pump 60W into them right at the tuning frequency, you'll likely hear some port noise. But power levels in normal use will tend to be much, much lower.
> 
> We're looking forward to the pictures of them in their little cubby!


Yeah, I tuned the port to 48 Hz. I'm satisfied with the bass output, all things considered. I agree these little guys perform well for their size. I have yet to overdrive them. With a bigger box I could have got more out of them. My sub fills in the bottom end nicely though.

Yeah I need to take a pic of them in the fireplace. I am finishing the grills tomorrow. Maybe I'll take some pics.

Kyle


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

OK So it's been a long time coming and I finally have a snapshot of the speakers in place. This is with the grill covers removed. There's a few other in room touches that haven't been finished yet. The fireplace needs to be framed and the side walls painted. This setup sounds pretty incredible though. I'm still working on placing some rear channel speakers in the ceiling, but those won't be triunes. So anyways this wraps up my Triune thread.


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

All you need to measure them is a $40 Radioshack SPL meter, and a sound card with a line-in. Nice work on those speakers btw.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Canadian_Dude said:


> All you need to measure them is a $40 Radioshack SPL meter, and a sound card with a line-in. Nice work on those speakers btw.


Is this what you're talking about?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103667


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes it is, you just plug it into your line-in, download the calibration file from here, calibrate your sound card(plug your line out to your line in and measure) then you're good to go.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have been really wanting to play with one of these. I'm about half done with a set of Natalie P's as well for my family room, and would love to really find out the response. I had been looking at the Behringer ECM8000, which also needs a preamp. 

Your solution would cost half that.

Thanks.


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

The Behringer is more accurate in the high frequencies than the SPL meter though, which is what you want. I think the calibration file only goes up to 200Hz and the meter is only accurate to about 4khz if I remember right. I just remembered this now.... Might be best to wait until you can get the right tools.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I would like to have the tools to do "very good" measurements. I was thinking all said and done with the Behringer mic, preamp, cables, and a Walling Jig would bring me to about $150, but then could using the speaker workshop software do speaker measurements, in room calibration/eq, etc. That sounds like fun to me. I'd love to have the time to do some crossover design too.

Kyle


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

For $150 you can't even get a good SPL meter, with the Behringer mic you can do so much more, like crossover design like you pointed out. John at Zaph audio even uses this set-up. 

I also see we are both Kyle


----------

